# Cosa (mi) turba maggiormente?



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

A seguito del 3d 'Amore o Dipendenza' (nel quale non nego d'identificarmi nella dipendenza che però mi fa provare l'amore), ne apro uno che (forse) potrebbe essere un qualcosa di simile riguardo ad una mia testimonianza.
Mi chiedevo, seriamente parlando, se mi manca una donna o se mi manca una ex.
Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: l'ultima donna che 'ho avuto' (parlo della sposata) è quella che mi è rimasta ultimamente impressa. Non nego che mi manca ma... onestamente forse sono più depresso per il non avere una donna accanto e non tanto per il non 'avere' più lei. In giro ne vedo molte di donne e a volte penso tra me e me: 'Mi piace questa fanciulla... non sarebbe male averla'. E son sicuiro che se l'avessi, il passato lo 'cancellerei'.
Scusate anche questa mia riflessione ad alta voce.
Marco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

Credo che si possa sentire la mancanza di una determinata persona.
Ma, scusami Marco, non credo che sia il tuo caso in quanto quella donna, come le altre che hai avuto* non corrispondono al tipo di donna che tu dici di volere.






* stai affrontando in terapia il tipo di donna che ti intriga?


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2009)

Marco, ciao!

Ma perché dici "avere"?

A me non mi ha nessuno, nemmeno il marito dopo 20 anni insieme.

Brutto verbo, in amore...!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

*oi Vere'*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Marco, ciao!
> 
> Ma perché dici "avere"?
> 
> ...


ma se nell'altro tred parlavi di un potere -necessario-delle donne perchè la coppia funzionasse. ( che non ho capito nel merito )

ora contesti quello-presunto- di Air...vereeeee ;-))))


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si possa sentire la mancanza di una determinata persona.
> Ma, scusami Marco, non credo che sia il tuo caso in quanto quella donna, come le altre che hai avuto* non corrispondono al tipo di donna che tu dici di volere.
> 
> 
> * stai affrontando in terapia il tipo di donna che ti intriga?


Si, non erano serie come e quanto vorrei io, concordo.
Sto affrontando anche questo, in terapia.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> A seguito del 3d 'Amore o Dipendenza' (nel quale non nego d'identificarmi nella dipendenza che però mi fa provare l'amore), ne apro uno che (forse) potrebbe essere un qualcosa di simile riguardo ad una mia testimonianza.
> Mi chiedevo, seriamente parlando, se mi manca una donna o se mi manca una ex.
> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: l'ultima donna che 'ho avuto' (parlo della sposata) è quella che mi è rimasta ultimamente impressa. Non nego che mi manca ma... onestamente forse sono più depresso per il non avere una donna accanto e non tanto per il non 'avere' più lei. In giro ne vedo molte di donne e a volte penso tra me e me: 'Mi piace questa fanciulla... non sarebbe male averla'. E son sicuiro che se l'avessi, il passato lo 'cancellerei'.
> Scusate anche questa mia riflessione ad alta voce.
> Marco


Marco, cosi' o colà, come la metti e la mettiamo ti senti senza un pezzo. senti che ti manca.

ed è comprensibile. assai comprensibile.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Marco, ciao!
> 
> Ma perché dici "avere"?
> 
> ...


...mi sono scordato di mettere le virgolette ad ogni verbo 'avere'... ;-)


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se nell'altro tred parlavi di un potere -necessario-delle donne perchè la coppia funzionasse. ( che non ho capito nel merito )
> 
> ora contesti quello-presunto- di Air...vereeeee ;-))))



non vedo il nesso tra i due discorsi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io osservo nella vita vera e qui sul forum (poi con tutti i limiti del mondo) che le coppie dove la donna è quella che ama...un pizzico di meno, a me sembrano piu' solide.

E' una mia osservazione, opinabilissima. Ma tant'è.

Nel caso di Air, invece, osservavo un suo vezzo linguistico: "avere una fanciulla", "avere una donna" (facci caso lo dice piu' volte...).

Non si "ha" una persona, casomai si fa un pezzo di strada accanto! (io ci sono giornate che non "ho" nemmeno me stessa, figuriamoci un altro essere umano!)


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

*Marco*



Airforever ha detto:


> Si, non erano serie come e quanto vorrei io, concordo.
> Sto affrontando anche questo, in terapia.


Vai da Persa a fare psicoterapia. è piu' simpatica, economica-credo- e piu' bella...che non guasta perchè gratifica la vista. ))


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non vedo il nesso tra i due discorsi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gioia, però quando si chiede: 'Hai la fidanzata?' ad un adolescente... qull' 'hai' è un modo di dire... oppure: 'Hai un marito?' e compagnia bella...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non vedo il nesso tra i due discorsi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vere, Non c'è  relazione tra i due discorsi, ma sull'uso dei termini : tu parli di potere femmile... ed Air utillizzando quel verbo "avere " potrebbe inconsciamente ,appunto come dici, voler esercitare lo stesso potere, ma al maschile.
vabbè ...non è comunque importante.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vai da Persa a fare psicoterapia. è piu' simpatica, economica-credo- e piu' bella...che non guasta perchè gratifica la vista. ))


Guarda, Micio, ti dirò: lo psicoterapeuta fa il suo effetto perchè è una persona di settore... ma non dice cose che solo esso può sapere. Anzi, son le stesse cose che può dirmi qualsiasi persona. Anzi, chi mi conosce da una vita azzecca ancor più. Però è un po' come fidarsi maggiormente d'un pilota per la 'guida' d'un aereo e fidarsi di un farmacista: magari quest'ultimo piloterà meglio l'aereo... ma solo perchè non è pilota...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, però quando si chiede: 'Hai la fidanzata?' ad un adolescente... qull' 'hai' è un modo di dire... oppure: 'Hai un marito?' e compagnia bella...



anche io l'ho interpretata cosi. non in senso di possesso.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Guarda, Micio, ti dirò: lo psicoterapeuta fa il suo effetto perchè è una persona di settore... ma non dice cose che solo esso può sapere. Anzi, son le stesse cose che può dirmi qualsiasi persona. Anzi, chi mi conosce da una vita azzecca ancor più. Però è un po' come fidarsi maggiormente d'un pilota per la 'guida' d'un aereo e fidarsi di un farmacista: magari quest'ultimo piloterà meglio l'aereo... ma solo perchè non è pilota...


Certo Air, la mia era solo una battuta.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Certo Air, la mia era solo una battuta.


Si, si, l'ho capita...era solo per sottolineare che la mitica P/R ma anche voi tutti potreste farmi da psicoterapeuti. Seppur nel virtuale, mi conoscete da più di 2 anni... ne sapete di cose...


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

a me marco fai incazzare a volte...bello, giovane, pare intelligente, credo in buona salute, un buon lavoro...ma che si vorrà avere di più....


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a me marco fai incazzare a volte...bello, giovane, pare intelligente, credo in buona salute, un buon lavoro...ma che si vorrà avere di più....


Caro Reale,
a parte la bellezza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  l'intelligenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , non mi manca davvero nulla. Anzi, le cose (forse) fondamentali e prioritarie le ho.
Però, tutto ciò che hai elencato non sostituisce il lato affettivo dell'essere umano così come la salute non sostituisce il lavoro, il lavoro non sostituisce l'intelligenza, l'intelligenza non sostituisce la bellezza.
Vorrei avere solo una vita regolare anche sotto quell'aspetto, con un occhio di riguardo a chi di problemi ne ha e sono anche davvero seri.


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Caro Reale,
> a parte la bellezza
> 
> 
> ...


 guarda, hai ANCHE ragione. sinceramente spero però che questo piangersi addosso avvenga solo sul forum visto anche l'argomento perchè sinceramente lo troverei irritante, se tu fossi un mio amico o io una ragazza da "conquistare", e parlassi in questo modo dimesso, depresso e mesto...


----------



## Old sperella (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a me marco fai incazzare a volte...bello, giovane, pare intelligente, credo in buona salute, un buon lavoro...


Di dove sei Marco?


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

PS: con tutta la stima e "affetto" possibili, sia chiaro...


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Di dove sei Marco?


io sono Ale e sono di milano...


----------



## Old sperella (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io sono Ale e sono di milano...


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> guarda, hai ANCHE ragione. sinceramente spero però che questo piangersi addosso avvenga solo sul forum visto anche l'argomento perchè sinceramente lo troverei irritante, se tu fossi un mio amico o io una ragazza da "conquistare", e parlassi in questo modo dimesso, depresso e mesto...


Reale, inutile mentire: si vede lontano un miglio che ho qualcosa. Certamente non parlo a chiunque dei miei 'problemi' perchè ognuno ha i propri ed ognuno si lecca le proprie ferite. Però, guardandomi, si capisce che sono turbato.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Di dove sei Marco?


4 km dall'apt di milano malpensa, provincia di va


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Reale, inutile mentire: si vede lontano un miglio che ho qualcosa. Certamente non parlo a chiunque dei miei 'problemi' perchè ognuno ha i propri ed ognuno si lecca le proprie ferite. Però, guardandomi, si capisce che sono turbato.


 insisto, se dovessi ammalarti seriamente che faresti? 5 minuti dopo la notizia cappio al collo e via?


----------



## Old sperella (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> 4 km dall'apt di milano malpensa, provincia di va


Lontanuccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Seriamente , poi scappo da mio papà .
Sei inquieto . Io ti leggo così . Inquieto e annoiato . 
Alla lunga il piattume logora .


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> insisto, se dovessi ammalarti seriamente che faresti? 5 minuti dopo la notizia cappio al collo e via?


Non ci voglio pensare. La psiche umana fa brutti scherzi e le reazioni sono svariate.
E m'incazzo ancor più con me stesso per il fatto che è solo nella questione sentimentale che sono così debole: se tu mi conoscessi, sentimenti a parte, spacco il mondo quotidianamente dalla carica che ho. Ma manca la donna ed io sono un pneumatico sgonfio.


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Lontanuccio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono abituato a considerare le opinioni di tutte e ti ringrazio per le tue, che spero di farne buon uso.
Si, inquieto, si. Annoiato...boh, forse giù di giri più che annoiato.


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non ci voglio pensare. La psiche umana fa brutti scherzi e le reazioni sono svariate.
> E m'incazzo ancor più con me stesso per il fatto che è solo nella questione sentimentale che sono così debole: se tu mi conoscessi, sentimenti a parte, spacco il mondo quotidianamente dalla carica che ho. Ma manca la donna ed io sono un pneumatico sgonfio.


appunto...sospettandolo che potessi essere così, è questo che di te mi fa incazze'....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Gioia, però quando si chiede: 'Hai la fidanzata?' ad un adolescente... qull' 'hai' è un modo di dire... oppure: 'Hai un marito?' e compagnia bella...



le parole che usiamo non sono mai casuali 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pensa che da noi di due che hanno una relazione si dice che "as parlu", si parlano.

C'è un accento sul lato comunicativo del rapporto.

"Fanno l'amore" (penso al sud si usi...) ha un significato sessual - sentimentale.

"Avere" fa pensare alla fidanzata del sabato sera da esibire in compagnia.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Marco, ciao!
> 
> Ma perché dici "avere"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Marco, ciao!
> 
> Ma perché dici "avere"?
> 
> ...



Perche' dire "avere" e' piu' elegante che dire "possedere" o "usufruire"....
Ci si concede all'altra persona per volonta' nostra e si concede talmente tanto che l'altro/a si accorge di avere il controllo sulle nostre emozioni
che vuol dire controllo totale (anche se solo temporaneamente).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Perche' dire "avere" e' piu' elegante che dire "possedere" o "usufruire"....
> Ci si concede all'altra persona per volonta' nostra e si concede talmente tanto che l'altro/a si accorge di avere il controllo sulle nostre emozioni
> che vuol dire controllo totale (anche se solo temporaneamente).


se non è bello dire "avere", dire possere o ancora peggio usufruire è - a mio avviso - veramente pessimo. ognuno appartiene a se stesso e basta. con l'altro/a si condivide.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non è bello dire "avere", dire possere o ancora peggio usufruire è - a mio avviso - veramente pessimo. ognuno appartiene a se stesso e basta. con l'altro/a si condivide.



Dipende da quanto si e' coinvolti....
decidere di non tradire e' gia' una dimostrazione di appartenenza a qualcuno, oltre che un atto di lealta' verso chi crede in noi.

Comunque tutto e' temporaneo su questa terra....anche la nostra presenza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto si e' coinvolti....
> decidere di non tradire e' gia' una dimostrazione di appartenenza a qualcuno, oltre che un atto di lealta' verso chi crede in noi.
> 
> Comunque tutto e' temporaneo su questa terra....anche la nostra presenza.


sono sempre stata fedele, ma non mi sno mai sentita di qualcuno nè ho mai sentito di possedere nessuno. ho sempre condiviso, con sincerità, lealtà e rispetto... credo sia sufficiente per non tradire, senza perdere di vista se stessi.


----------



## Old sperella (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> insisto, se dovessi ammalarti seriamente che faresti? 5 minuti dopo la notizia cappio al collo e via?


ma che c'entra . Ognuno sta male in base a ciò che vive , a prescindere che oggettivamente ci sia di peggio .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma che c'entra . Ognuno sta male in base a ciò che vive , a prescindere che oggettivamente ci sia di peggio .


narasiddu


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (3 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono sempre stata fedele, ma non mi sno mai sentita di qualcuno nè ho mai sentito di possedere nessuno. ho sempre condiviso, con sincerità, lealtà e rispetto... credo sia sufficiente per non tradire, senza perdere di vista se stessi.



Sentire che il proprio cuore appartiene ad una persona e viceversa....
Persino gli animali, quelli che noi chiamiamo animali,
quando perdono la loro compagna, si lasciano morire senza forze.

Io penso che l'amore non sia un "possedere" ma un "appartenere reciproco".
Diversamente sara' solo affetto.

saluti
tene67


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Sentire che il proprio cuore appartiene ad una persona e viceversa....
> Persino gli animali, quelli che noi chiamiamo animali,
> quando perdono la loro compagna, si lasciano morire senza forze.
> 
> ...


quelli che noi chiamiamo animali si accoppiano in base all'istinto e non certo per amore.
forse sarà solo affetto, per te. non credo possa giudicare l'intensità di sentimento di un'altra persona (chiunque essa sia)


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2009)

Quel senso di possesso insito nel verbo "avere" marco ha dimostrato più volte di averlo per così dire nel "DNA"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' credo una delle critiche che più volte gli son state mosse, quella di cercare una donna "tagliata" su misura per lui, per la sua idea di compagna magari un pò arcaica, tipo angelo del focolare, invece di sforzarsi di conoscere davvero una donna ed apprezzarla per come è lei, non per comne si avvicini o meno al suo modello ideale.
Sbandando poi clamorosamente per le varie improbabili figure femminili che trova sul suo cammino e che cerca di far "quadrare" con ciò che ha in testa. Come voler far passare il classico cammello per la cruna dell'ago.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quel senso di possesso insito nel verbo "avere" marco ha dimostrato più volte di averlo per così dire nel "DNA"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi cercavi? dimmi tutto


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi cercavi? dimmi tutto


Ahahahah...ci ho pensato appena l'ho scritto....maaaa....hai visto mai c'a fussa killa bbona!??!??!?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahahahah...ci ho pensato appena l'ho scritto....maaaa....hai visto mai c'a fussa killa *bbona*!??!??!?!?


alora? se hai qualcosa da dirmi dillo anziché chiamarmi di continuo


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> alora? se hai qualcosa da dirmi dillo anziché chiamarmi di continuo


Anvedi questa, oh!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anvedi questa, oh!!!


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non si "ha" una persona, casomai si fa un pezzo di strada accanto! (io ci sono giornate che non "ho" nemmeno me stessa, figuriamoci un altro essere umano!)


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Sentire che il proprio cuore appartiene ad una persona e viceversa....
> Persino gli animali, quelli che noi chiamiamo animali,
> quando perdono la loro compagna, si lasciano morire senza forze.
> 
> ...


Bello...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bello...


 
ma bello cosa?  hai appena fatto un applauso scomodando 200 emoticons a verena e ora dici "bello" a chi dice carinamente l'esatto contrario?


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma bello cosa? hai appena fatto un applauso scomodando 200 emoticons a verena e ora dici "bello" a chi dice carinamente l'esatto contrario?


Non è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è esattamente il contrario.


 
reciproca o no, l'appartenenza implica il possesso di un qualcosa, in questo caso di una persona. dire "ho una persona" o "una persona mi appartiene" non fa differenza.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2009)

possedere ha un valore squisitamente passionale che mi piace.è lapalissiano che non voglia dire che l'altro possa fare di me ciò che vuole.
sentimentalmente appartengo al mio uomo
embé?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> possedere ha un valore squisitamente passionale che mi piace.è lapalissiano che non voglia dire che l'altro possa fare di me ciò che vuole.
> sentimentalmente appartengo al mio uomo
> embé?


punti di vista.
a me sa di schiavitù.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> punti di vista.
> a me sa di schiavitù.


 e dove sarebbe il limite della libertà?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dove sarebbe il limite della libertà?


non mi sembra d'aver detto che c'è un limite della libertà. ho detto che a me l'idea della possessione, fa sentire in schiavitù. o, se preferisci, pericolosamente dipendente da qualcuno. e non mi piace sentirmi così.


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sembra d'aver detto che c'è un limite della libertà. ho detto che a me l'idea della possessione, fa sentire in schiavitù. o, se preferisci, pericolosamente dipendente da qualcuno. e non mi piace sentirmi così.


 _la possessione_ mi turba 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per quella occorre l'esorcista


----------



## Grande82 (4 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quel senso di possesso insito nel verbo "avere" marco ha dimostrato più volte di averlo per così dire nel "DNA"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































mille volte detto. però il passo fuori da quello che lo attrae per conoscere 'altro'... non lo riesce a fare....


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mille volte detto. però il passo fuori da quello che lo attrae per conoscere 'altro'... non lo riesce a fare....


Ciao mitica Grande,
il fatto è che non riesco a afre questo passo per conoscere 'altro' perche le donne che fanno parte di quest' 'altro' non m'attraggono a vista. So che la bellezza esteriore è meno importante di quella interiore, ma do molta importanza alla prima sperando ci sia anche la seconda.
Bacio
Marco


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao mitica Grande,
> il fatto è che non riesco a afre questo passo per conoscere 'altro' perche le donne che fanno parte di quest' 'altro' non m'attraggono a vista. So che la bellezza esteriore è meno importante di quella interiore,* ma do molta importanza alla prima sperando ci sia anche la seconda.*
> Bacio
> Marco


 cosìfantutti


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma che c'entra . Ognuno sta male in base a ciò che vive , a prescindere che oggettivamente ci sia di peggio .


 cioè se tu avessi un cancro e qualcuno si venisse a lamentare di un calcolo renale, pur serio, come fosse la fine del mondo come ti sentiresti? su, non scherziamo...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2009)

Le donne belle a volte sono anche "brave", sai, Air?

Se invece a te piace quella che si presenta come z...., è un altro paio di maniche! Ma non penso proprio, conoscendoti, che ti attragga solo questo, no?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cioè se tu avessi un cancro e qualcuno si venisse a lamentare di un calcolo renale, pur serio, come fosse la fine del mondo come ti sentiresti? su, non scherziamo...


ma che discorsi sono? allora nessuno si può lamentare di niente perché c'è sempre chi sta peggio?


----------



## Old sperella (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cioè se tu avessi un cancro e qualcuno si venisse a lamentare di un calcolo renale, pur serio, come fosse la fine del mondo come ti sentiresti? su, non scherziamo...


quella persona con i calcoli non può essere preoccupata / spaventata solo perchè un'altra ha un tumore ? Fammi capire


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che discorsi sono? allora nessuno si può lamentare di niente perché c'è sempre chi sta peggio?


lamentarsi è una cosa, farsene una ragione di autocompatimento quando non vi sarebbe ragione no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quindi se a me sembrasse una tragedia da andare dallo psichiatra perchè non sono alto 1,90 e assomiglio a Hugh Jackman diresti che posso lamentarmi oppure che è una cazzata? io dico che opti per la seconda....
facciamo due conti ripeto...marco pare sia bello, pare intelligente e sensibile, nessun problema di salute o familiare grave (a quanto sempre mi pare), un buon (azzarderei buonissimo) lavoro e si lamenta (ovviamente si parla per difetto) come se portasse il peso del mondo perchè non trova una donna adeguata? 
e con tutta la stima e simpatia Marco, te lo ribadisco...facciamo che io vengo al posto tuo e tu al posto mio e poi vediamo se ti lamenti SOLO perchè non trovi una donna...


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quella persona con i calcoli non può essere preoccupata / spaventata solo perchè un'altra ha un tumore ? Fammi capire


 sperella certo che può farlo, ma non può farsene una ragione di cruccio eterna...non facciamo finta di non capire...


----------



## Old sperella (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sperella certo che può farlo, ma non può farsene una ragione di cruccio eterna...non facciamo finta di non capire...


Non è questione di far finta di non capire . 
E' come se qualcuno venisse da te a dirti che i tuoi pensieri e le tue preoccupazioni sono da nulla in confronto a malattie , guerre e pandemie . 
E sarà pur vero , ma per te che ci stai male e che stai vivendo quelle sensazioni / situazioni negative , non è nè una consolazione , nè un aiuto a smuoverti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lamentarsi è una cosa, farsene una ragione di autocompatimento quando non vi sarebbe ragione no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





reale ha detto:


> sperella certo che può farlo, ma non può farsene una ragione di cruccio eterna...non facciamo finta di non capire...


quello che fa finta di non capire, onestamente sembri tu e in questo contesto mi lasci veramente allibita. che sia un grave problema esistenziale o un brufolo sul naso a turbare marco, ha poca importanza... Marco ha tutte le carte in tavola per essere felice: è un bel ragazzo, ha un bel lavoro che fa con passione e gli garantisce come più volte ha affermato, una certa sicurezza economica, è simpatico e intelligente, ma di fatto c'è qualcosa che lo turba e non gli fa godere pienamente della serenità che 'deve', AI TUOI OCCHI, avere. se sopra ogni cosa, il suo desiderio è quello di trovare una donna con la quale costruire una famiglia (e anche in questa sappiamo bene che lui crede parecchio), non vedo come non si possa capire che viva male questa mancanza.
e altrettanto sinceramente, perdonami se te lo dico, trovo da parte tua veramente e ingiustificatamente irrispettoso nei suoi confronti sminuire quello che PER LUI è evidentemente un problema che vive male. ora, finchè si scherza e si fa i cazzoni, è un conto, ma salire sul pulpito e permettersi di dire a una persona che esprime chiaramente un suo disagio, un suo malessere interiore, che non ha praticamente motivi per lamentarsi, sminuendo la cosa, lo trovo davvero un atteggiamento molto discutibile.
soprattutto, aggiungo, nei confronti di una persona che, come Marco, è sempre stata molto rispettosa e molto comprensiva con tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non è questione di far finta di non capire .
> E' come se qualcuno venisse da te a dirti che i tuoi pensieri e le tue preoccupazioni sono da nulla in confronto a malattie , guerre e pandemie .
> E sarà pur vero , ma per te che ci stai male e che stai vivendo quelle sensazioni / situazioni negative , non è nè una consolazione , nè un aiuto a smuoverti


hai il dono della sintesi che spesso mi manca


----------



## Old sperella (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai il dono della sintesi che spesso mi manca


Sono in formato bignami !

Ot nell'ot : bella la tua firma


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non è questione di far finta di non capire .
> E' come se qualcuno venisse da te a dirti che i tuoi pensieri e le tue preoccupazioni sono da nulla in confronto a malattie , guerre e pandemie .
> E sarà pur vero , ma per te che ci stai male e che stai vivendo quelle sensazioni / situazioni negative , non è nè una consolazione , nè un aiuto a smuoverti


si, ma ridimensioniamo i problemi però...eccerto che i miei problemi rispetto a chi  muore di fame in africa non sono nulla anche se non mancherà molto a morire di fame per me anche qui...ma lasciamo stare...io trovo invece che ridimensionare un problema dove problema non dovrebbe essere è salutare per chi lo deve superare e anche per chi ne ha parecchi di più di smettere di dover leggere da persone a cui fila tutto liscio nella vita e siccome non è tutto perfetto come il mulino bianoc che vanno in depressione...ah spere', per cortesia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, ma ridimensioniamo i problemi però...eccerto che i miei problemi rispetto a chi muore di fame in africa non sono nulla anche se non mancherà molto a morire di fame per me anche qui...ma lasciamo stare...io trovo invece che ridimensionare un problema dove problema non dovrebbe essere è salutare per chi lo deve superare e anche *per chi ne ha parecchi di più di smettere di dover leggere da persone a cui fila tutto liscio nella vita e siccome non è tutto perfetto come il mulino bianoc che vanno in depressione...ah spere', per cortesia..*.


scusa?
se (e dico SE) ho interpretato bene, sei stato molto maleducato.


----------



## lorelai (4 Maggio 2009)

Io Marco lo capisco.
Sono giovane, e normalmente carina, ho appena conquistato un lavoro a tempo indeterminato, ho curiosità e interessi e amici, vivo in una città che mi piace.
Eppure, ora che non c'è _lui_, mi sento svuotata.
E non so neppure io quanto il problema sia la mancanza di questa persona, che aveva molte delle cose che cerco in un uomo ma che era anche un egoista, oppure la mancanza di una persona. E l'idea di andare "a caccia", di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo, e magari di incontrare una sfilza di personaggi improbabili, mi fa star male.

Io so come si sta bene, quando si sta bene con una persona al fianco. Non averla è doloroso. Con tutto il rispetto per chi sta molto peggio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sono in formato bignami !
> 
> Ot nell'ot : bella la tua firma


tascabile come ogni sarda che si rispetti (chi nella forma, chi nel modo di esprimersi) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




grazie...a  proposito, che fine ha fatto il gatto psicopatico?


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che fa finta di non capire, onestamente sembri tu e in questo contesto mi lasci veramente allibita. che sia un grave problema esistenziale o un brufolo sul naso a turbare marco, ha poca importanza... Marco ha tutte le carte in tavola per essere felice: è un bel ragazzo, ha un bel lavoro che fa con passione e gli garantisce come più volte ha affermato, una certa sicurezza economica, è simpatico e intelligente, ma di fatto c'è qualcosa che lo turba e non gli fa godere pienamente della serenità che 'deve', AI TUOI OCCHI, avere. se sopra ogni cosa, il suo desiderio è quello di trovare una donna con la quale costruire una famiglia (e anche in questa sappiamo bene che lui crede parecchio), non vedo come non si possa capire che viva male questa mancanza.
> e altrettanto sinceramente, perdonami se te lo dico, trovo da parte tua veramente e ingiustificatamente irrispettoso nei suoi confronti sminuire quello che PER LUI è evidentemente un problema che vive male. ora, finchè si scherza e si fa i cazzoni, è un conto, ma salire sul pulpito e permettersi di dire a una persona che esprime chiaramente un suo disagio, un suo malessere interiore, che non ha praticamente motivi per lamentarsi, sminuendo la cosa, lo trovo davvero un atteggiamento molto discutibile.
> soprattutto, aggiungo, nei confronti di una persona che, come Marco, è sempre stata molto rispettosa e molto comprensiva con tutti.


guarda non ho nessuna intenzione di litigare con te anche perchè io SUL SERIO sto male e non ho nessuna voglia di passare il mio tempo a litigare con nessuno...


----------



## Old sperella (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, ma ridimensioniamo i problemi però...eccerto che i miei problemi rispetto a chi  muore di fame in africa non sono nulla anche se non mancherà molto a morire di fame per me anche qui...ma lasciamo stare...io trovo invece che ridimensionare un problema dove problema non dovrebbe essere è salutare per chi lo deve superare e anche per chi ne ha parecchi di più di smettere di dover leggere da persone a cui fila tutto liscio nella vita e siccome non è tutto perfetto come il mulino bianoc che vanno in depressione...ah spere', per cortesia...


I problemi si ridimensionano una volta che si superano secondo me . Nel frattempo sono problemi punto ! 
Parli di depressione e mi sembra che Air non ne abbia parlato . In ogni caso non si decide  di averla  e non si scelgono i motivi per cui essere depressi  .


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa?
> se (e dico SE) ho interpretato bene, sei stato molto maleducato.


 cazzo non vedi sempre l'ora di sottolineare quanto io sia maleducato...ti ringrazio molto...
passo e chiudo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Io Marco lo capisco.
> Sono giovane, e normalmente carina, ho appena conquistato un lavoro a tempo indeterminato, ho curiosità e interessi e amici, vivo in una città che mi piace.
> Eppure, ora che non c'è _lui_, mi sento svuotata.
> E non so neppure io quanto il problema sia la mancanza di questa persona, che aveva molte delle cose che cerco in un uomo ma che era anche un egoista, oppure la mancanza di una persona. E l'idea di andare "a caccia", di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo, e magari di incontrare una sfilza di personaggi improbabili, mi fa star male.
> ...


 
lorelai (in onore di "una mamma per amica"?) stare male per qualcosa di personale, non significa certo mancare di rispetto a chi sta peggio di noi. quindi non è neanche necessario che lo precisi


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tascabile come ogni sarda che si rispetti (chi nella forma, chi nel modo di esprimersi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io in entrambe le cose ;-) 
Il gatto mi stava urtando , sembrava in trip


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> guarda non ho nessuna intenzione di litigare con te anche perchè io SUL SERIO sto male e non ho nessuna voglia di passare il mio tempo a litigare con nessuno...


ma si parla , perchè litigare ?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Io Marco lo capisco.
> Sono giovane, e normalmente carina, ho appena conquistato un lavoro a tempo indeterminato, ho curiosità e interessi e amici, vivo in una città che mi piace.
> Eppure, ora che non c'è _lui_, mi sento svuotata.
> E non so neppure io quanto il problema sia la mancanza di questa persona, che aveva molte delle cose che cerco in un uomo ma che era anche un egoista, oppure la mancanza di una persona. E l'idea di andare "a caccia", di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo, e magari di incontrare una sfilza di personaggi improbabili, mi fa star male.
> ...


Lorelai è normale e passerà , stanne certa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> guarda non ho nessuna intenzione di litigare con te anche perchè io SUL SERIO sto male e non ho nessuna voglia di passare il mio tempo a litigare con nessuno...


 
ma come ti permetti? cosa vuol dire che TU SUL SERIO stai male? che marco o qualcun altro non sta male sul serio, pur lamentandosene?



reale ha detto:


> cazzo non vedi sempre l'ora di sottolineare quanto io sia maleducato...ti ringrazio molto...
> passo e chiudo...


ecco Ale, passa e chiudi che è meglio e vai pure a cagare, dato che è la prima volta che ti dò del maleducato. con me la parte della vittima innocente non la fai. se dici qualcosa che per me è una cagata, te lo dico e ti spiego anche il motivo. se ti piace sentirtelo dire, bene, diversamente, spiacente, ma lo dico lo stesso, esattamente come tu ti permetti di esprimere chiaramente certe sentenze.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma si parla , perchè litigare ?


perchè non mi piace che al posto di argomentare non si fa altro che sottolineare quanto io sia ineducato, insensibile e altro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io in entrambe le cose ;-)
> Il gatto mi stava urtando , sembrava in trip


io solo nella forma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





in effetti mandava un po' in sbattimento anche me


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè non mi piace che al posto di argomentare non si fa altro che sottolineare quanto io sia ineducato, insensibile e altro...


ah io non ho argomentato.
ma rivai a cagare va tu e le sottolineature. qua si sta davvero delirando, mi sono rotta i coglioni sai? tu puoi dire quello che stracazzo ti pare ma a volte quando ti senti dire qualcosa che non ti va bene salti come un gattino. 
e che due coglioni.


----------



## lorelai (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Lorelai è normale e passerà , stanne certa









(comunque sì, Lorelai viene dalla nota serie - nell'ultimo periodo mi è capitato di vederne parecchie puntate - mi aiutava a distrarmi).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> (comunque sì, Lorelai viene dalla nota serie - nell'ultimo periodo mi è capitato di vederne parecchie puntate - mi aiutava a distrarmi).


io lo guardo appena posso. è leggero e divertente al punto giusto: mi piace un sacco


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> (comunque sì, Lorelai viene dalla nota serie - nell'ultimo periodo mi è capitato di vederne parecchie puntate - mi aiutava a distrarmi).


anche io non l'ho finita di vedere , quando hanno mandato l' ultima serie ero appena andata via da casa e non ero in vena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...però c'è sempre il modo di procurarsela


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> anche io non l'ho finita di vedere , quando hanno mandato l' ultima serie ero appena andata via da casa e non ero in vena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io le guardo su sky e c'è da impazzire. a una puntata rory ha 20 anni e nella successiva sta finendo l'asilo


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah io non ho argomentato.
> ma rivai a cagare va tu e le sottolineature. qua si sta davvero delirando, mi sono rotta i coglioni sai? tu puoi dire quello che stracazzo ti pare ma a volte quando ti senti dire qualcosa che non ti va bene salti come un gattino.
> e che due coglioni.


stai calmina che io non ho mai usato questo tono con te....il problema *è *un problema...marco *lo esaspera all'ennesima potenza* e per me in una situazione come quella di marco non è concepibile per quanto mi riguarda perchè non ha nulla di che lamentarsi da trasportare un PROBLEMA di questo tipo *come fulcro della sua infelicità*...se questo vuol dirte essere maleducati lo sono...io la chiamo franchezza tu chiamala come cazzo ti pare....


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io le guardo su sky e c'è da impazzire. a una puntata rory ha 20 anni e nella successiva sta finendo l'asilo


peggio di quando guardavamo i cartoni animati da piccole che ci facevano riniziare la serie sul più bello


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> stai calmina che io non ho mai usato questo tono con te....il problema *è *un problema...marco *lo esaspera all'ennesima potenza* e per me in una situazione come quella di marco non è concepibile per quanto mi riguarda perchè non ha nulla di che lamentarsi da trasportare un PROBLEMA di questo tipo *come fulcro della sua infelicità*...se questo vuol dirte essere maleducati lo sono...io la chiamo franchezza tu chiamala come cazzo ti pare....


sto calmina quando tu fai altrettanto e quando la pianti di muovere accuse del cazzo come quella che non perdo occasione di darti del maleducato. se continui continuare su questa strada, io continuo a ribadire il mio invito.
facciamola breve: PER MARCO è UN PROBLEMA ENORME. Non ti va bene? Non lo leggere. Non ti ha chiesto dei soldi nè di dargli perennemente la tua spalla su cui piangere. non ti ha detto che i suoi son problemi e i tuoi (o quelli di qualcun altro), cazzate senza importanza. non capisco davvero quale sia il tuo problema (nei confronti della storia di Marco). non capisco perché tanto veleno. se quello che gli manca, laddove ci fosse, per lui sarebbe il fulcro della sua felicità, mi sembra ovvio che la mancanza di quel qualcosa, diventi automaticamente fulcro dell'infelicità. a me non sembra difficile da capire. evidentemente (e fortunatamente) per lui esistono valori che contano di più di un bel conto in banca, un bell'aspetto fisico e un buon lavoro. e queste che, in fin dei conti sono solo cose materiali, *non bastano* a renderlo FELICE e a farlo sentire veramente appagato.
a me sembra davvero un discorso semplice. che ci siano persone che hanno più motivi di Marco per stare male, è ovvio e pacifico, così come ce ne sono che ne hanno più di te, chi più di queste, e così via all'infinito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> peggio di quando guardavamo i cartoni animati da piccole che ci facevano riniziare la serie sul più bello


cazzo non ricordarmelo, ho scoperto come finisce mila e shiro a 25 anni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> si, ma ridimensioniamo i problemi però...eccerto che i miei problemi rispetto a chi muore di fame in africa non sono nulla anche se non mancherà molto a morire di fame per me anche qui...ma lasciamo stare...*io trovo invece che ridimensionare un problema dove problema non dovrebbe essere è salutare per chi lo deve superare e anche per chi ne ha parecchi di più di smettere di dover leggere da persone a cui fila tutto liscio nella vita e siccome non è tutto perfetto come il mulino bianoc che vanno in depressione...ah spere', per cortesia..*.





reale ha detto:


> ...se questo vuol dirte essere maleducati lo sono...io la chiamo franchezza tu chiamala come cazzo ti pare....


 
se la piantassi di vedere accuse quando ti si parla, avresti visto che con il maleducato mi riferivo a questo post e più nello specifico alla frase che avevo (e ho di nuovo) evidenziato, e ti avevo anche scritto chiaramente SE HO INTERPRETATO BENE (dato che non si capisce molto bene). Ma hai omesso di dare spiegazioni. Quindi fa un po' tu come cazzo ti pare.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

e visto che mi sono girati a me i coglioni stasera, angelo ti dico solo una cosa....che sicuramente se postassi che arrivando a fumare quasi tre pacchetti di sigarette al giorno come faccio perchè in fondo spero che mi venga un bell'infarto o un bel cancro fulminante ai polmoni e la si fa finita, sono sicuro che non ti verrebbe da compatirmi ma sicuramente da dirmi che cazzate sto dicendo (e anche giustamente) ma ovviamente se lo faccio io con il mio precipuo modo sono maleducato...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> stai calmina che io non ho mai usato questo tono con te....il problema *è *un problema...marco *lo esaspera all'ennesima potenza* e per me in una situazione come quella di marco non è concepibile per quanto mi riguarda perchè non ha nulla di che lamentarsi da trasportare un PROBLEMA di questo tipo *come fulcro della sua infelicità*...se questo vuol dirte essere maleducati lo sono...io la chiamo franchezza tu chiamala come cazzo ti pare....


secondo me sei preso da altro e non solo non riesci ad empatizzare con lui ma ti fa pure incazzare   .


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se la piantassi di vedere accuse quando ti si parla, avresti visto che con il maleducato mi riferivo a questo post e più nello specifico alla frase che avevo (e ho di nuovo) evidenziato, e ti avevo anche scritto chiaramente SE HO INTERPRETATO BENE (dato che non si capisce molto bene). Ma hai omesso di dare spiegazioni. Quindi fa un po' tu come cazzo ti pare.


 ma di quali spiegazioni parli? cosa non ti sarebbe chiaro?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e visto che mi sono girati a me i coglioni stasera, angelo ti dico solo una cosa....che sicuramente se postassi che spero che arrivando a fumare quasi tre pacchetti di sigarette al giorno come faccio perchè in fondo spero che mi venga un bell'infarto o un bel cancro fulminante ai polmoni e la si fa finita, sono sicuro che non ti verrebbe da compatirmi ma sicuramente da dirmi che cazzate sto dicendo (e anche giustamente) ma ovviamente se lo faccio io con il mio precipuo modo sono maleducato...


se lo dicessi nell'ambito di uno sfogo, forse ti direi anche che stai dicendo una cazzata, ma di sicuro non ti direi che non hai motivi per essere infelice.
è questa la differenza che ti sfugge.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e visto che mi sono girati a me i coglioni stasera, angelo ti dico solo una cosa....che sicuramente se postassi che arrivando a fumare quasi tre pacchetti di sigarette al giorno come faccio perchè in fondo spero che mi venga un bell'infarto o un bel cancro fulminante ai polmoni e la si fa finita, sono sicuro che non ti verrebbe da compatirmi ma sicuramente da dirmi che cazzate sto dicendo (e anche giustamente) ma ovviamente se lo faccio io con il mio precipuo modo sono maleducato...


io ti direi solo che sei un egoista .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sei preso da altro e non solo non riesci ad empatizzare con lui ma ti fa pure incazzare .


mi spiace ma _*se così fosse *_non sarebbe una giustificazione. nè Marco, nè nessun altro qua dentro, è un pungiball da utilizzare a proprio piacimento quando si intravede un problema che viene giudicato come un problema minore e non condiviso.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me sei preso da altro e non solo non riesci ad empatizzare con lui ma ti fa pure incazzare .


 è la presentazione del problema che mi fa incazzare, non il problema in sè...ma ditemi se una persona del tipo di marco debba fossilizzarsi per una cosa del genere...e poui scusa, ma che si parla asetticamente senza che la vita che conduciamo, i valori che abbiamo (o non abbiamo) non ci "influenzano" in quello che si scrive?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi spiace ma _*se così fosse *_non sarebbe una giustificazione. nè Marco, nè nessun altro qua dentro, è un pungiball da utilizzare a proprio piacimento quando si intravede un problema che viene giudicato come un problema minore e non condiviso.


 infatti non è così....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma di quali spiegazioni parli? cosa non ti sarebbe chiaro?


ale ma sai leggere?  ti ho evidenziato quella frase due volte. diciamo che non è scritta in maniera brillante e che il senso di quello che hai scritto è ambiguo?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io ti direi solo che sei un egoista .


e perchè scusa?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> infatti non è così....


ok, tanto meglio.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale ma sai leggere? ti ho evidenziato quella frase due volte. diciamo che non è scritta in maniera brillante e che il senso di quello che hai scritto è ambiguo?


 tu dimmi cosa non hai capito e te lo spiego...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, tanto meglio.


 io sarò anche maleducato ma dimmi tu perchè dovrebbe passare per la mente a chicchessia che io arrivi qui a sfogare le mie presunte frustrazioni con marco o con qualcun'altro...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi spiace ma _*se così fosse *_non sarebbe una giustificazione. nè Marco, nè nessun altro qua dentro, è un pungiball da utilizzare a proprio piacimento quando si intravede un problema che viene giudicato come un problema minore e non condiviso.


non lo sarebbe no .



reale ha detto:


> è la presentazione del problema che mi fa incazzare, non il problema in sè...ma ditemi se una persona del tipo di marco debba fossilizzarsi per una cosa del genere...e poui scusa, ma che si parla asetticamente senza che la vita che conduciamo, i valori che abbiamo (o non abbiamo) *non ci "influenzano" in quello che si scrive*?


fuorii dai denti : pensi che sia un "figlio di papà" che si lamenta del nulla ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> è la presentazione del problema che mi fa incazzare, non il problema in sè...*ma ditemi se una persona del tipo di marco *debba fossilizzarsi per una cosa del genere...e poui scusa, ma che si parla asetticamente senza che la vita che conduciamo, i valori che abbiamo (o non abbiamo) non ci "influenzano" in quello che si scrive?


ale scusa, ma tu realmente e precisamente cosa sai di Marco? della sua persona? cazzo ma si può giudicare così senza ammettere repliche? e sì che ha detto che sta andando anche in analisi. può esistere una persona che va dall'analista perché non sa cosa cazzo fare nelle ore buche e come spendere un po' di soldi in eccesso? se ci sta andando sarà perché non sta bene?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sto calmina quando tu fai altrettanto e quando la pianti di muovere accuse del cazzo come quella che non perdo occasione di darti del maleducato. se continui continuare su questa strada, io continuo a ribadire il mio invito.
> facciamola breve: PER MARCO è UN PROBLEMA ENORME. Non ti va bene? Non lo leggere. Non ti ha chiesto dei soldi nè di dargli perennemente la tua spalla su cui piangere. non ti ha detto che i suoi son problemi e i tuoi (o quelli di qualcun altro), cazzate senza importanza. non capisco davvero quale sia il tuo problema (nei confronti della storia di Marco). non capisco perché tanto veleno. se quello che gli manca, laddove ci fosse, per lui sarebbe il fulcro della sua felicità, mi sembra ovvio che la mancanza di quel qualcosa, diventi automaticamente fulcro dell'infelicità. a me non sembra difficile da capire. evidentemente (e fortunatamente) per lui esistono valori che contano di più di un bel conto in banca, un bell'aspetto fisico e un buon lavoro. e queste che, in fin dei conti sono solo cose materiali, *non bastano* a renderlo FELICE e a farlo sentire veramente appagato.
> a me sembra davvero un discorso semplice. che ci siano persone che hanno più motivi di Marco per stare male, è ovvio e pacifico, così come ce ne sono che ne hanno più di te, chi più di queste, e così via all'infinito.


 veleno???????????????????


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e perchè scusa?


se mi dici che ti vuoi provocare un tumore per me lo sei  . Hai una figlia echecazzo .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io sarò anche maleducato ma dimmi tu perchè dovrebbe passare per la mente a chicchessia che io arrivi qui a sfogare le mie presunte frustrazioni con marco o con qualcun'altro...


CAZZO!!!
la pianti di fare la vittima? non l'ho detto io, Cristo, perché lo chiedi a me???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non lo sarebbe no .
> 
> fuorii dai denti : pensi che sia un "figlio di papà" che si lamenta del nulla ?


ma Marco non è un figlio di papà. Direi che è una persona che lavora e ciò che ha se lo guadagna.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io sarò anche maleducato ma dimmi tu perchè dovrebbe passare per la mente a chicchessia che io arrivi qui a sfogare le mie presunte frustrazioni con marco o con qualcun'altro...


se rileggi quello che ho scritto ho parlato di* empatia che ti manca perchè preso da altro* . Non ha nulla a che vedere con frustrazione sfogata su Marco eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> veleno???????????????????


rileggiti Ale. è la sola risposta che mi viene da darti.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ale scusa, ma tu realmente e precisamente cosa sai di Marco? della sua persona? cazzo ma si può giudicare così senza ammettere repliche? e sì che ha detto che sta andando anche in analisi. può esistere una persona che va dall'analista perché non sa cosa cazzo fare nelle ore buche e come spendere un po' di soldi in eccesso? se ci sta andando sarà perché non sta bene?


ma cosa pretendi che gli dica? poverino..fai bene a stare male e fossilizzarti perchè hai tutto meno una donna adeguata? non è quello che penso e lo dico...e ripeto, non perchè penso che non sia un problema (cioè non so se ti rendi conto che lo sto dicendo io) soprattutto perchè ne fa il fulcro della sua vita (a quanto ha detto lui)...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma Marco non è un figlio di papà. Direi che è una persona che lavora e ciò che ha se lo guadagna.


Stavo provando ad interpretare la frase di Reale , non riesco a seguirlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ad Air stasera fischieranno le orecchie


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rileggiti Ale. è la sola risposta che mi viene da darti.


 che viene a te...io non sono avvelenato con marco e questo è un fatto.......


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se mi dici che ti vuoi provocare un tumore per me lo sei . Hai una figlia echecazzo .


 lasciamo perdere sperella.....a volte i figli potrebbero non essere sufficienti sufficienti....non vorrei parlarne oltre però...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma cosa pretendi che gli dica? poverino..*fai bene a stare male e fossilizzarti perchè hai tutto meno una donna adeguata?* non è quello che penso e lo dico...e ripeto, non perchè penso che non sia un problema (cioè non so se ti rendi conto che lo sto dicendo io) soprattutto perchè ne fa il fulcro della sua vita (a quanto ha detto lui)...


no, ma anche dirgli che si sta mettendo problemi che non ci sono e che la gente non dovrebbe leggere di gente che si lamenta solo perché non ha la famiglia stile mulino bianco, direi che si potrebbe evitare. se non lo fai (cioè se non eviti) secondo me sei irrispettoso, perché non rispetti il suo malessere. 
il problema è che a te va bene l'idea di poter dire quello che è il tuo punto di vista su quanto raccontato da Marco, ma non ti va bene leggere ciò che la gente (anzi io) ha da ridire sul tuo pensiero, se non condiviso e visto irrispettoso, maleducato, o quant altro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che viene a te...io non sono avvelenato con marco e questo è un fatto.......


Ale rileggiti, è la sola risposta che mi viene da darti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *Stavo provando ad interpretare la frase di Reale , non riesco a seguirlo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in alcuni punti neanche io.

più che fischiargli le orecchie, se quando leggerà gli cadranno i coglioni per terra, non potrò che capirlo.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se rileggi quello che ho scritto ho parlato di* empatia che ti manca perchè preso da altro* . Non ha nulla a che vedere con frustrazione sfogata su Marco eh


 certo che è così....non riesco a vedere l'esasperazione di un problema di questo tipo tanto da essere una persona infelice da dover andare in analisi...poi ognuno può fare ciò che vuole...anche andarci perchè gli si è spezzata un'unghia e quello è il suo unico problema (è un esempio estremo e del cavolo non c'è bisogno di rimarcarmelo, ma il concetto rimane)...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma Marco non è un figlio di papà. Direi che è una persona che lavora e ciò che ha se lo guadagna.


 e io non l'ho nemmeno scritto nè pensato...un fatto è che ha un buon lavoro presumo soddisfacente e quanto meno è un problema di meno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e io non l'ho nemmeno scritto nè pensato...un fatto è che ha un buon lavoro presumo soddisfacente *e quanto meno è un problema di meno*...


forse preferirebbe avere questo in più e un altro diverso in meno.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> CAZZO!!!
> la pianti di fare la vittima? non l'ho detto io, Cristo, perché lo chiedi a me???


se hai scritto se così fosse quindi il dubbio ALMENO che così fosse ti è venuto e quindi a quello rispondevo...e sinceramente solo sapere che un dubbio ti è venuto non mi fa piacere...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> certo che è così....non riesco a vedere l'esasperazione di un problema di questo tipo* tanto da essere una persona infelice da dover andare in analisi*...poi ognuno può fare ciò che vuole...anche andarci perchè gli si è spezzata un'unghia e quello è il suo unico problema (è un esempio estremo e del cavolo non c'è bisogno di rimarcarmelo, ma il concetto rimane)...


Ale tu forse non ci sei mai stato in analisi . Ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata di salute  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per cui chi ci va lo fa esclusivamente perchè non sta bene , quale che sia il problema ... e poi , dietro ad un problema apparente ci sta un insieme di fatti , traumi subìti , esperienze .


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse preferirebbe avere questo in più e un altro diverso in meno.


può essere...io parlo di quello che lui scrive...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ale tu forse non ci sei mai stato in analisi . Ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata di salute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io parlo secondo quello che scrive lui...


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in alcuni punti neanche io.
> 
> più che fischiargli le orecchie, se quando leggerà gli cadranno i coglioni per terra, non potrò che capirlo.


spero di no


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in alcuni punti neanche io.
> 
> *più che fischiargli le orecchie, se quando leggerà gli cadranno i coglioni per terra, non potrò che capirlo.*


ma dico...queste frasi potresti anche risparmiartele/mele, no?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ale tu forse non ci sei mai stato in analisi . Ti assicuro che non è una passeggiata di salute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione no, io non posso permettermelo di andare in analisi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se hai scritto se così fosse quindi il dubbio ALMENO che così fosse ti è venuto e quindi a quello rispondevo...e sinceramente solo sapere che un dubbio ti è venuto non mi fa piacere...


 
a me non è venuto nessun dubbio. rispondevo a un'ipotesi di sperella. attenzione: ipotesi, non dubbio. poi pensala come vuoi, che ti devo dire?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

abbiamo anche il pubblico...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma dico...queste frasi potresti anche risparmiartele/mele, no?


no. 
perché  dovrei?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me non è venuto nessun dubbio. rispondevo a un'ipotesi di sperella. attenzione: ipotesi, non dubbio. poi pensala come vuoi, che ti devo dire?


 ipotesi, dubbio...comunque sempre un qualcosa che non esclude che potesse essere così...quindi ribadisco che ipotesi o dubbio nonmi fa piacere comunque...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no.
> perché dovrei?


 infatti...perché?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai ragione no, io non posso permettermelo di andare in analisi...


tramite consultorio è gratis


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tramite consultorio è gratis


psicologi, non analisti...
senza contare che nemmeno psicologicamente potrei permettermelo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ipotesi, dubbio...comunque sempre un qualcosa che non esclude che potesse essere così...quindi ribadisco che ipotesi o dubbio nonmi fa piacere comunque...


ma l'ipotesi l'ho fatta io? oh ma mi stai prendendo per il culo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> infatti...perché?


dimmelo tu perché


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma l'ipotesi l'ho fatta io? oh ma mi stai prendendo per il culo?


A ME sarebbe venuto da scrivere "ma figurati se è così'", conoscendoti un po'...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimmelo tu perché


perchè le trovo gratuite e mi fanno male?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

*MARCO...*

comunque, pur rimanendo della mia idea, ti chiedo umilmente scusa se leggendo quello che ho scritto tu possa rimanerci anche un minimo male....
Buona notte a tutti....


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ipotesi, dubbio...comunque sempre un qualcosa che non esclude che potesse essere così...quindi ribadisco che ipotesi o dubbio nonmi fa piacere comunque...


scusami Ale , ma che cacchio hai capito riguardo alla mia ipotesi ? No  , perchè sembra chissà che tanto che ci rimani se Angelo non afferma con certezza che è assolutamente improbabile


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> psicologi, non analisti...
> senza contare che nemmeno psicologicamente potrei permettermelo...


non vorrei dirti una cazzata ma credo ci siano anche gli psicoterapeuti e gli psichiatri


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> scusami Ale , ma che cacchio hai capito riguardo alla mia ipotesi ? No , perchè sembra chissà che tanto che ci rimani se Angelo non afferma con certezza che è assolutamente improbabile


 io non voglio niente....non è lusinghiero per me che qualcuno a cui ho imparato a volere bene  anche come ipotesi scriva una cosa di questo tipo....il rpoblema è mio e tale rimane...non ho risposto piccato di rimando e quindi accetto tranquillamente ma non senza scriverlo...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non vorrei dirti una cazzata ma credo ci siano anche gli psicoterapeuti e gli psichiatri


che non è analisi..l'analisi non la passa il ssn....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> A ME sarebbe venuto da scrivere "ma figurati se è così'", conoscendoti un po'...


senti ale facciamo una cosa, d'ora in avanti prima di scrivere qualcosa ti mando un pm e mi dici cosa ne pensi?
il fatto di aver scritto se anche così fosse, a me sembrava più che chiaro che non prendessi in seria considerazione la cosa. tu interpreti e a modo tuo qualsiasi frase, a volte bene, a volte caghi fuori. pesare sempre le parole diventa difficile.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti ale facciamo una cosa, d'ora in avanti prima di scrivere qualcosa ti mando un pm e mi dici cosa ne pensi?
> il fatto di aver scritto se anche così fosse, a me sembrava più che chiaro che non prendessi in seria considerazione la cosa. tu interpreti e a modo tuo qualsiasi frase, a volte bene, a volte caghi fuori. pesare sempre le parole diventa difficile.


ok...a me non era chiaro...adesso lo è visto che lo hai scritto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè le trovo gratuite e mi fanno male?


oh madonnina del carmelo, ale. allora non posso più scrivere. inizierò a collegarmi solo quando so che non ci sei tu ed eviterò di quotarti, non vedo altre soluzioni.
il fatto che anche marco possa rimanerci male non lo prendi in considerazione oppure pur prenendolo in considerazione reputi che io non debba esprimermi in tal senso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ok...a me non era chiaro...adesso lo è visto che lo hai scritto...


allora potevi direttamente chiedere senza fare tante storie. giusto perché dici che mi conosci, a vederla bene, non sarebbe dovuto venire a te il dubbio. a questo punto dovrei rimanerci male io. ma io passo sopra, al solito.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh madonnina del carmelo, ale. allora non posso più scrivere. inizierò a collegarmi solo quando so che non ci sei tu ed eviterò di quotarti, non vedo altre soluzioni.
> il fatto che anche marco possa rimanerci male non lo prendi in considerazione oppure pur prenendolo in considerazione reputi che io non debba esprimermi in tal senso?


tu DEVI esprimerti nel senso che ti pare e se lo hai fatto per te aveva un senso e *DEVI* continuare a farlo....e  io devo scrivere che ci rimango male se questa è la realtà....a me non pare una tragedia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tu DEVI esprimerti nel senso che ti pare e se lo hai fatto per te aveva un senso e *DEVI* continuare a farlo....e io devo scrivere che ci rimango male se questa è la realtà....a me non pare una tragedia...


non per fare la pignola, ma mi hai detto che certe cose potrei evitare di scriverle.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora potevi direttamente chiedere senza fare tante storie. giusto perché dici che mi conosci, a vederla bene, non sarebbe dovuto venire a te il dubbio. a questo punto dovrei rimanerci male io. ma io passo sopra, al solito.




















non girarmi la frittata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un conto è rimanerci male su quello che si scrive pur magari non capensolo, un altro è rimanerci male sulla risposta...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non per fare la pignola, ma mi hai detto che certe cose potrei evitare di scriverle.


infatti ho scritto *che potresti* evitarle, (visto dal MIO punto di vista e visto che ci rimango male). dopodichè mi sembra ovvio che ognuno fa quello che si sente e ognuno *risponde *come si sente...
forse non sono stato chiaro ma era più una forma per dire che ci ero rimasto male più che una censura nei tuoi confronti verso di me...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non per fare la pignola, ma mi hai detto che certe cose potrei evitare di scriverle.


* LA *pignol*A*?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2009)

*Ancora qui state?*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora potevi direttamente chiedere senza fare tante storie. giusto perché dici che mi conosci, a vederla bene, non sarebbe dovuto venire a te il dubbio. a questo punto dovrei rimanerci male io. *ma io passo sopra, al solito*.


Al solito...è una parola grossa eh!


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al solito...è una parola grossa eh!


e dove dovremmo stare, di grazia? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








in effetti a letto a dormire...infatti ci vado subito..
notte..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto *che potresti* evitarle, (visto dal MIO punto di vista e visto che ci rimango male). dopodichè mi sembra ovvio che ognuno fa quello che si sente e ognuno *risponde *come si sente...
> forse non sono stato chiaro ma era più una forma per dire che ci ero rimasto male *più che una censura nei tuoi confronti verso di me*...


vabbè dai ale... diciamo che non è sembrato come dici. o meglio che è sembrato come dici che non era... diversamente, secondo me, avresti scritto che ci eri rimasto male e non "ma dico, certe frasi potresti anche risparmiartele/mele... no?". quando ti ho risposto di no e ti ho chiesto perchè avrei dovuto, hai infatti risposto come hai risposto.
ma suvvia, si farà finta di passà pe' bischeri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

*ti stavamo aspettando*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al solito...è una parola grossa eh!


qualcosa da ridire in proposito?


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e dove dovremmo stare, di grazia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vabbehhhhh...IO vado a nanna...voi state pure dove vi pare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nottteeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

Buonanotte a todos


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè dai ale... diciamo che non è sembrato come dici. o meglio che è sembrato come dici che non era... diversamente, secondo me, avresti scritto che ci eri rimasto male e non "ma dico, certe frasi potresti anche risparmiartele/mele... no?". quando ti ho risposto di no e ti ho chiesto perchè avrei dovuto, hai infatti risposto come hai risposto.
> ma suvvia, si farà finta di passà pe' bischeri


non è così...volevo solo evitare di dire apertamente che c'ero rimasto male....e infatti *solo* alla domanda diretta successiva (che speravo non arrivasse- ma anche se è arrivata *NON E'* un problema) l'ho scritto...
ps: e la continuazione della frase dopo il perchè sarebbe dovuta essere "mi fai rimanere di cacca?"


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Buonanotte a todos


 notte...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> * LA *pignol*A*?


tutto lascia intendere che io sia di sesso femminile


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutto lascia intendere che io sia di sesso femminile


 mi ero perso il "per" tra il non e il fare, pensavo che dicessi a me di non farla.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

notte gente

è stata una conversazione piacevole e rilassante  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. marcolì, mi sono battuta per te, poi non dire che non ti voglio bene


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2009)

*Scusate il ritardo...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcosa da ridire in proposito?


 
Figurati!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Avete già detto tutto e di più voi!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi ero perso il "per" tra il non e il fare, pensavo che dicessi a me di non farla.......


con quella barba avresti dei seri problemi ormonali


----------



## Old sperella (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte gente
> 
> è stata una conversazione piacevole e *rilassante*
> 
> ...


meglio di un massaggio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

*questo forum non è un albergo*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Figurati!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non ho "detto".  ho distribuito il verbo


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con quella barba avresti dei seri problemi ormonali


non ce l'ho più....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> meglio di un massaggio












e tutto gratis


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non ce l'ho più....


il rasoio non aggiusta gli ormoni


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Maggio 2009)

*ohhh madonninaaa!!!*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ho "detto". ho distribuito il verbo





























Vabbeh....questa mi ha proprio steso...vado a cuccarme!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Maggio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh....questa mi ha proprio steso...vado a cuccarme!!


notte.
domani se ho tempo di dò anche la benedizione


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Maggio 2009)

*Se mi volete bene, non litigate.*

Marco​


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Maggio 2009)

il male altrui è sempre migliore; il proprio è sempre peggiore: ognuno ha il suo e sempre ognuno si "gratta" il proprio.
una grande importante sofferenza affrontata da una persona psicologicamente forte è diversa da una più piccola e meno importante sofferenza affrontata da una persona psicologicamente meno forte.
non si deve gareggiare: ci si deve aiutare dando supporto qualsiasi sia il tipo di gravità che ci crea sofferenza.
in questo preciso momento, in una qualsiasi azienda ospedaliera c'è chi ha subito intervento legato al cuore: un paziente al quale è stato praticato un bypass aortocoronarico e altro paziente al quale gliene sono stati praticati tre. il bicchiere mezzo pieno del primo: "sono fortunato, me ne hanno praticato solo uno". il bicchiere mezzo vuoto del primo: "porca bestia, mi hanno praticato un bypass". il primo se è altruista: "sono più fortunato io di lui: a me solo uno; a lui tre, poverino". il primo se è egoista: "non mi importa di lui: a me ne hanno praticato uno". il reale (non l'utente che scrive qui): "mi spiace per lui che di bypass ne ha tre, ma io ne ho uno ed è questo il mio problema".
siamo tutti di questa ultima categoria se ci pensiamo bene, anche se siamo pronti ad ammettere che c'è chi sta peggio di noi.
chi è soggetto a grosso problema può essere infastidito da chi si lamenta per questioni più sciocche: "magari avessi io solo quel problema", si potrebbe pensare. c'è chi si è suicidato per poco; chi sorride davanti ai problemi. non esiste il giusto e il non giusto: esiste la comprensione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a me marco fai incazzare a volte...bello, giovane, pare intelligente, credo in buona salute, un buon lavoro...ma che si vorrà avere di più....


qualcuno con cui fare progeti per costruire qualcosa insieme?


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> reciproca o no, l'appartenenza implica il possesso di un qualcosa, in questo caso di una persona. dire "ho una persona" o "una persona mi appartiene" non fa differenza.


Il corazon fa la differenza Angelo.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> qualcuno con cui fare progeti per costruire qualcosa insieme?


 e se non si trova si passa tutta la vita depressi?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e se non si trova si passa tutta la vita depressi?



Ma il punto e' lo andasse a cercare nei posti giusti sta donna


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> il male altrui è sempre migliore; il proprio è sempre peggiore: ognuno ha il suo e sempre ognuno si "gratta" il proprio.
> una grande importante sofferenza affrontata da una persona psicologicamente forte è diversa da una più piccola e meno importante sofferenza affrontata da una persona psicologicamente meno forte.
> non si deve gareggiare: ci si deve aiutare dando supporto qualsiasi sia il tipo di gravità che ci crea sofferenza.
> in questo preciso momento, in una qualsiasi azienda ospedaliera c'è chi ha subito intervento legato al cuore: un paziente al quale è stato praticato un bypass aortocoronarico e altro paziente al quale gliene sono stati praticati tre. il bicchiere mezzo pieno del primo: "sono fortunato, me ne hanno praticato solo uno". il bicchiere mezzo vuoto del primo: "porca bestia, mi hanno praticato un bypass". il primo se è altruista: "sono più fortunato io di lui: a me solo uno; a lui tre, poverino". il primo se è egoista: "non mi importa di lui: a me ne hanno praticato uno". il reale (non l'utente che scrive qui): "mi spiace per lui che di bypass ne ha tre, ma io ne ho uno ed è questo il mio problema".
> ...


 la comprensione passa anche da un bel calcio nel culo quando il problema non è contingente, e quindi comprendente di comprensione, (scusate il gioco di parole) ma strutturale...


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il punto e' lo andasse a cercare nei posti giusti sta donna


 e dove?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e dove?


Ovunque basta che non sia quel casso di aeroporto e non abbia la faccia da *****


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> l'ultima donna che 'ho avuto' (parlo della sposata) è quella che mi è rimasta ultimamente impressa. Non nego che mi manca ma...


 
Air mi ha molto colpito questo tuo passaggio, ricordo bene come sono andate le cose con la sposata, e come il tuo comportamento fosse stato un po' sopra le righe rispetto al solito. Sicuramente lo stai già facendo con l'analista ma dovresti scavare qui. Concordo con te, forse non ti manca lei perché è lei ma per quello che, magari inconsapevolmente, ha provocato nella tua psiche.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

Poi Marco io sono sempre single


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi Marco io sono sempre single


lascia stare che sta già andando in analisi.....vogliamo che posti da un reparto psichiatrico?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovunque basta che non sia quel casso di aeroporto e non abbia la faccia da *****


 mmmmmmm...lombrosiana....


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lascia stare che sta già andando in analisi.....vogliamo che posti da un reparto psichiatrico?


Cosa intendi?

Puoi essere piu' specifico?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?
> 
> Puoi essere piu' specifico?


 che saresti un cataclisma per il povero marco?
(e sto a scherza' ovviamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> che saresti un cataclisma per il povero marco?
> (e sto a scherza' ovviamente
> 
> 
> ...



Guarda che io sotto, sotto sono una cucciolona 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(il segreto e' scavare abbastanza)


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovunque basta che non sia quel casso di aeroporto e non abbia la faccia da *****


...non tutte provenivano dall'ambito aeroportuale, cara Lettrice. Non tutte.
Le persone che lavorano in apt o negli ospedali (si dice che anche negli ospedali ci sia poca serietà, intesa come sentimentale) sono soggette a troppe dicerie: credo che l'ambiente, il grosso ambiente lavorativo possa influire. Ma quando una è vacca è vacca anche se la metti in ufficio da sola. Certo è, che da sola non si nota la vaccaggine.
Bacio
Air


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non tutte provenivano dall'ambito aeroportuale, cara Lettrice. Non tutte.
> Le persone che lavorano in apt o negli ospedali (si dice che anche negli ospedali ci sia poca serietà, intesa come sentimentale) sono soggette a troppe dicerie: credo che l'ambiente, il grosso ambiente lavorativo possa influire. Ma quando una è vacca è vacca anche se la metti in ufficio da sola. Certo è, che da sola non si nota la vaccaggine.
> Bacio
> Air



Air hai visto la faccina scherzosa vero?

Il tuo problema e' quello che cerchi (bada molto diverso da quello che vorresti), non dove.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e se non si trova si passa tutta la vita depressi?


 depressi no, ma con un senso di incompletezza sì.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> depressi no, ma con un senso di incompletezza sì.


ma siamo d'accordo...non è quello che lamenta air però. o meglio lo lamenta come lo lamnterebbe chiunque. è il peso dato (e monocorde) che discuto..e qui di questo si parla...almeno io


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che io sotto, sotto sono una cucciolona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma infatti lo credo anche io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






hai un pancreas che è di una dolcezza da fare schifo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma siamo d'accordo...non è quello che lamenta air però. o meglio lo lamenta come lo lamnterebbe chiunque. è il peso dato (e monocorde) che discuto..e qui di questo si parla...almeno io


 non credo che marco parli di depressione, ma avvertendo il desiderio forte di volersi fare una famiglia, si crea il problema di non essere accompagnato.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non credo che marco parli di depressione, ma avvertendo il desiderio forte di volersi fare una famiglia, si crea il problema di non essere accompagnato.


leggiamo due cose diverse evidentemente. e se non è depressione è una mestizia che pare una gemella omozigote...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> leggiamo due cose diverse evidentemente. e se non è depressione è una mestizia che pare una gemella omozigote...


 maybe


----------

